# SSL: Habe nur CRT und KEY Datei, keine CSR



## Aya (22. März 2011)

Hi,

ich versuche grade meine webseite via SSL zu sichern, das klappt mit einem selbst erstellten Zertifikat wie in der Documentation beschrieben wunderbar.

Jetzt habe ich hier ein Thawte Zertifikat beantragt und eben bekommen, dies beinhaltet aber nur eine *.crt und eine *.key datei.

In der Dokumentation ist aber die rede davon das man den inhalt der *.csr datei in das "SSL Request" Feld bei ISPConfig kopieren soll..

Kann ich mir die Datei irgendwie selber erzeugen? Oder muß ich bei Thawte nachfragen ob ich diese noch bekommen kann?

Danke,
Aya


----------



## Till (22. März 2011)

Normalerweise ist der Vorhgang anders herum. Du nimmst das in ispconfig erzeuigte csr und sendest es an thawte, die senden Dir dann eine neue .crt Datei zurück. Der key wird an sich aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht versendet.

Vermutlich hast Du bei thawte ein neues csr erstellt anstatt das von ISPConfig zu nehmen?

In dem Fall kommst Du um ein wenig manuelle Arbeit nicht drum herum. Du musst jetzt die key und crt Datei im ssl Ordner der Webseite durch die crt und Key Datei die Du von thawte erhalten hast ersetzen. Dann musst Du den Inhalt der .crt Datei auch noch in das crt Feld in ISPConfig einfügen und dann als Aktion "Speichern" auswählen und auf speichern klicken.


----------



## Aya (22. März 2011)

Hat geklappt, danke!


----------

